# Oy!!! You with the Generator!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If thats you thats parked in front of me on the CL in Flamborough who has been there since 5pm but decided to turn on your Generator at 9pm and its still running now, if you dont turn it off soon I will come round there and insert a Garden Gnome in you!










Generators! Just say NO!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Just give it a kick to turn it on to its side, you'll be gone by the time it konks out. Or better still serenade them with your banjo.


tony:smile2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

it may be t9ime for it to have an unfortunate accident - those earthworms are vicious when their sleep pattern is disturbed - they may well suddenly knock it over......

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No bother I went and showed him the Gnome in a threatening way (well I asked him nicely to turn it off)

Why does anyone need a genny when there is 14 hours of daylight and a solar system is greener and half the price?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> No bother I went and showed him the Gnome in a threatening way (well I asked him nicely to turn it off)
> 
> Why does anyone need a genny when there is 14 hours of daylight and a solar system is greener and half the price?


He probably wants to watch the election coverage on the TV all night.
He'll no doubt run out of power about 3am - so don't sleep in the buff tonight, naked men caught punching the side of a motorhome at 3.30 am tend not to be let out of custody for a few hours.:grin2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Now that would be a sight for sore eyes!!


:nerd: :wink2: :crying:


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

HermanHymer said:


> Now that would be a sight for sore eyes!!
> 
> :nerd: :wink2: :crying:


Don't say that in a Sean Connery voice >


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Potato rammed up the exhaust pipe!

No fingerprints.

Anyone for a quiet night?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sugar in it's tank.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> No bother I went and showed him the Gnome in a threatening way (well I asked him nicely to turn it off)
> 
> Why does anyone need a genny when there is 14 hours of daylight and a solar system is greener and half the price?


because 120W new solar system wont run Johns CPAP or keep batteries topped up, don't ask why we keep getting told all is ok. Generator last resort, used only in emergency though and not overnight until we get someone who knows CI vans and their electrics to give us a clue.

Any suggestions?

Sue


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The only silent way of generating electricity when the sun is not shining and the wind not blowing has to be the Efoy system which uses methanol as t's fuel source, but it is NOT a cheap way of generating power.....

The basic Efoy cell;

http://www.fuelcellsystems.co.uk/shop/SFC-EFOY-Comfort-80-Fuel-Cell.html

£2,364...... and the fuel.....

about £75 for 10 litres.......

the word "OUCH" comes to my mind....

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with a geny, I use one:grin2:
It is the way that some inconsiderate, selfish, idiots use them, giving the geny a bad name, but in reality, it is the people:serious:
I very rarely use ours, but it is there for when the sun does not shine (not WHERE the sun does not shine):grin2:
We would only use ours to charge the battery and when, if we have neighbouring vans, the occupants have gone walkabout. All of our main appliances are 12 volt, so there is little need. If anybody is running a geny to power a mains TV, they really haven't got a clue:frown2:
But a geny can be handy sometimes>


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Well there you have it.

I'm not running a generator so you can't either!

Freedom of the open road?


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

bought our little genny last year, carried it 3400 miles round France and Spain and used it once that was only to see if it worked ok. its now up for sale on E bay more solar panels for me now


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Could be worse, imagine the chap with a jenny knocking on your door asking if you happen to have any petrol or a can to borrow.Not even going to suggest at what time.>>>

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I;ve carried my Honda since new 5 yrs 
ago and never fired it up once :wink2:


tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Well there you have it.
> 
> I'm not running a generator so you can't either!
> 
> Freedom of the open road?


Lets all come park next to you and run our gennys then > >

Evil things if it's not yours, but are needed by some, we had one in the Laika, never used it, so let it go with the van.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I had one on the Mustang, used it a few times as it only had just the one battery.Plus when the wife need to dry her hair.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have no problem with someone running a Genny but at 10:30pm at night when you blooming van has been parked there all afternoon without it running is inconsiderate. The bloke ran it for an hour or so late morning today and thats fine. Then he buggered off. It was clearly a cheap one as it was pretty noisy. The elderly couple in the caravan near us who were equally as close to Genny man as us go to bed about 9:30pm bless em. I bet they p1ss off loads of people but most people will not say anything.

I had a similar altercation with a bloke on the private aire at Annecy. Lovely spot on Grass and it has hookup!!!! Ok so the hookup is a massive €2 extra a night but I still get some tight wad next to me who would rather fire up a Genny. You couldnt make it up.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have a gass generator

Supposed to be quiet

It should be 

Cost 5thousand pounds 

And we would always use it 
Responsibily

And yes 

I'm pissed off with all the anti generators out there

So pay your money

Get a good one

And shut up

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> We have a gass generator
> 
> Supposed to be quiet
> 
> ...


Ooooooooooh!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Quite right BARRY

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

At that price I would imagine it has it's own wheels and one tows it behind the van.>>


cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's built in

Press a button to engage it

Purrs like a baby

Mind you its a long time since I heard a baby purring

Thankfully

We have rarely used it

Another thing that is there in emergancys

Apart from driving the van

I keep Albert for emergencies too

Haven't used him much either

Sandra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cabby said:


> At that price I would imagine it has it's own wheels and one tows it behind the van.>>
> 
> cabby


Complete with white gloved generator valet:wink2:

How would anyone in their right mind spend 5k on an occasional bit of leccy

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sandra

For 5K you could have solar panels all over the roof and both sides + plus your own sun:laugh::laugh::laugh:

And 6 X 6v Traction batteries - whch you could transfer to the mobility scooters:wink2:

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well

My mind is as keen as ever Gemmy 

And I choose to do that

I'll be leaving plenty behind when I go

I've never needed anyone in white gloves as a valet

In fact never needed anyone to serve me at all

We haven't used it much

But I have a heart problem and can't manage heat

We travel off season or did

Now Albert struggles against melonoma

Who knows

Maybe he too will need the aircon

Gemmy careful

You may well be treading on someone's heart
The cycle of life turns quickly

Sandra


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I find Guitars being strummed annoying!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Geoff we could have alsortwithin the weight of the van
We have solar panels,sufficient batteries

What is it that makes people have a go??

We choose a gas powered genie
For us it was worth it

Maybe we could afford it

As yet we don't use it that much

As things are going maybe never

I m upset with you 
I'm not pretentious 

We bought it thinking we may need it
And hopefully we will

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive seen and heard Sandra and Alberts Genny. It is a fantastic bit if kit and really quiet and you cannot see it or hardly hear it. If you can afford all the bells and whistles why not have the best? Beats pissing around with a can of petrol and a suitcase job in a soggy field.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

teemyob said:


> I find Guitars being strummed annoying!


Thats nothing. Wait until I start singing.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

No point arguing should gennys be run or not . . . I've got one & if I need to use it I will - it's written up in my 'uman right's


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I use my gennie when required to cook meals only. It powers the Microwave, Bravoska and hotplate. Runs and sounds quite sweet to my ears but then again so would a Honda 6 a Manx Norton an Oliver Tiger or a RR Merlin. Barking dogs, pop music especially country, and occasionally kids playing football wind me up. But each to his own. 
Last week we were parked opposite a lovely, older than us, couple who played quite loud music, fortunately to our taste, both quite deaf. We shared the odd bit of Classical, Opera, and Brass band music. there were no complaints or even hard looks.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My Honda genny is the quietest, cost 600+ 3 years ago, never been used, thought I needed one for emergencies Duh !!!!!!!!!! Glad I didn't spend 5k , would be well and truly pissed :wink2:


tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well as ours was bought to power the aircon

And does exactly that when necessary

Don't feel in the slightest pissed off

We knew what we wanted and were prepared to pay for it

----a gas powered generator, clean and as quiet as possible

I guess as they are sold 

Others must choose to pay for them as well
Sandra


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Ours is built in too.
As we usually travel in winter, we cannot always rely on solar. We have often fired it up ti make coffee or dry hair. Sometimes even to recharge the batteries after a good few days of snow. But we typically on our own...mit many idiots venture out in that kind of weather.
And I would never use it if there was leccy to hand and others about.
Not as quiet as Aldra's gassy affair but not bad...built in does make a difference. Nothing better than pressing the button and having a proper coffee when we stop


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Here we are on a nice site in Cornwall and at 7.00am this morning, a generator starts up in the field next door. Not just one of your little Honda jobbies but a truck mounted one like they use on fairgrounds. Looks like a film crew has arrived for the day - bastards! The field is owned by the site we're on and no prior notice from the owner - thanks .


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

deefordog said:


> Here we are on a nice site in Cornwall and at 7.00am this morning, a generator starts up in the field next door. Not just one of your little Honda jobbies but a truck mounted one like they use on fairgrounds. Looks like a film crew has arrived for the day - bastards! The field is owned by the site we're on and no prior notice from the owner - thanks .


Hey you should get down there and see if you can get a part as an Extra, could be the next Bond Movie for all you know. Ive always imagined me playing the role of 007, would suite me fine, what do you reckon?


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

barryd said:


> Hey you should get down there and see if you can get a part as an Extra, could be the next Bond Movie for all you know. Ive always imagined me playing the role of 007, would suite me fine, what do you reckon?


Time to wake up Barry, it's 9 o clock.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

How about 00 three and a half lol? Walking over now to see what the craic is.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sandra

I was not 'having a go' at you. I just thought in general there could be cheaper solutions for less than £5K.

As a matter of interest does anyone know why those generators are so expensive to produce?

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm not sure they are Geoff

You can get the exact same Genny in Germany much cheaper

We thought about having one fitted over there and in hind site we should have done

I recommend anyone thinking of getting one price it up in Germany first

The saving is considerable

Sandra


----------



## c_auckland (Sep 29, 2014)

Penquin said:


> The only silent way of generating electricity when the sun is not shining and the wind not blowing has to be the Efoy system which uses methanol as t's fuel source, but it is NOT a cheap way of generating power.....
> 
> The basic Efoy cell;
> 
> ...


We have used a EFOY since 2008 - have the top of the range model so a bit more expensive than that to buy. Work from my van; 2-3 days a week away almost every week, all year. Only use hook-up once or twice a year. Run all the normal motorhome electrics along with a 1800 inverter, laptops, external 24" screen, external hard drives, charge expensive high end camera gear batteries, iPads, phones, plus a tv, satellite, and sky box. Sometimes in the vehicle all day working. Never once run out of power - and do not have a solar panel. Use about 2-3 10L methanol fuel cartridges a year. We have 2x 110 batteries.

I agree it is expensive to buy; the fuel is expensive. But I would consider my use as requiring a lot of power and in reality the system (for what I do) is flawless. If you want to be autonomous then it is an option well worth looking into.

Craig


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Ive seen and heard Sandra and Alberts Genny. It is a fantastic bit if kit and really quiet and you cannot see it or hardly hear it. If you can afford all the bells and whistles why not have the best? Beats pissing around with a can of petrol and a suitcase job in a soggy field.


Crawler >


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Hey you should get down there and see if you can get a part as an Extra, could be the next Bond Movie for all you know. Ive always imagined me playing the role of 007, would suite me fine, what do you reckon?


Brooke Bond more like!!
Put the kettle on!>


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Not read through, but, we have a Gennys now.new van solar is not charging batteries (goes back in next week) John needs cpap overnight for his seep apnoea,so is used to charge battery to make sure the machine works all night.we try to do the charging when it won't inconvenience others but it is not always possible. Hoping all is sorted for our big trip later in the year.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I do understand that people have good reasons to use a genny - for health issues and what not.

But I am on disability with health issues of a different kind. When someone starts a noisy genny I jump in the seat and drive off immidiately. Because if I don't then I gradually get more and more dizzy until I after 15-30 minutes are unable to drive. This is caused by an inner ear problem. 
When the malarky finally stops I may need another 12 hours of silence before I am able to drive or sleep.

So I do not like noisy generators!

But quiet ones are OK. For my own needs since I like to wild camp I have one of those expensive Efoy gennies. Definately not cheap but planned as part of the budget when I bought my MH.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Brooke Bond more like!!
> Put the kettle on!>


Laugh now but I have been in secret (not so secret now) negotiations with Eon Productions for some time. They reckon that Daniel Craig is not hard enough looking and is getting on a bit, plus he was never that big a hit with the ladies so they were looking for someone a bit more menacing with the suaveness and humour of Roger Moore and the attraction to the opposite sex of Sean Connery. They found my blog and decided I was spot on for the part.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Laugh now but I have been in secret (not so secret now) negotiations with Eon Productions for some time. They reckon that Daniel Craig is not hard enough looking and is getting on a bit, plus he was never that big a hit with the ladies so they were looking for someone a bit more menacing with the suaveness and humour of Roger Moore and the attraction to the opposite sex of Sean Connery. They found my blog and decided I was spot on for the part.


Well you would definetly be an improvement on Daniel Craig,the worst Bond so far IMO! Humourless and boring!:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Laugh now but I have been in secret (not so secret now) negotiations with Eon Productions for some time. They reckon that Daniel Craig is not hard enough looking and is getting on a bit, plus he was never that big a hit with the ladies so they were looking for someone a bit more menacing with the suaveness and humour of Roger Moore and the attraction to the opposite sex of Sean Connery. They found my blog and decided I was spot on for the part.


K nob


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> K nob


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Who has ever seen James Bond with chubby cheeks?:surprise:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Who has ever seen James Bond with chubby cheeks?:surprise:


AND drinking Leffe neither shaken or stirred :laugh:

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Who has ever seen James Bond with chubby cheeks?:surprise:


Whaddaya mean "chubby cheeks" you *h9"\(^&^%*tad!!!

You will pay for that one. Oh yes! Remember I am all powerful on "another Forum". Mwhahahhaaa!!!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Whaddaya mean "chubby cheeks" you *h9"\(^&^%*tad!!!
> 
> You will pay for that one. Oh yes! Remember I am all powerful on "another Forum". Mwhahahhaaa!!!


"Now calm down Dear - it is only a ......"


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I never feel upset

I always imagine whatever happens is NEC/
And I think 

One day it could be me

And if I had a problem

I'd walk over and find out
So many friends are found that way

Most people are considerate

We only run ours well away from others
Usually wildcamping alone

If it's hot

We head for the nearest campsite with electric

The hound from hell appreciates that too
He loves to loll in an air conditioned van

So do I 

Albert doesn't care

But my heart does

So me and shadow agree

Cool is best

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And as for BARRY

Well I am totally in love with my toy boy

Michelle accepts it

She may welcome it!!!!

It's how it is
Mind you Im still waiting to meet her BARRY

It might ruin our relationship

I think I'd fall in love with her

Another daughter would be good

I've got 4
+2D in laws

Who count as daughters

Well they are in love with Albert

Hopefully his sons will continue to live up to his standards

They are trying

And they have a brilliant role modal
As do his grandsons

Who love him to bits

He is not that good on house cleaning though

But we will keep that secret
Aldra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Where's the sick dustbin, a bag isn't large enough :surprise:


tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gemmy
The are lots of bags big enough
Surely with your track record you have already found them

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Gotcha, gemmy! Haw, haw, haw!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Barry you've missed your calling. IT? Square peg round hole!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

VIv

Don't encourage him

He needs to earn a living

He is nought but a youngster

And unfortunately words like responsibility, family commitment, spring to mind

It's rubbish that the moment we are ready to take off into the blue yonder
Have the energy and the health

We need to consider the future

But having said that

Compromise is always possible

Sandra


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

If anyone has a problem with a selfish neighbour running a gennie - just go and TELL THEM to turn it off; or you will turn it off for them. 
Whining here does nowt.
Decking the offender is far far more satisfying.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

TheNomad said:


> If anyone has a problem with a selfish neighbour running a gennie - just go and TELL THEM to turn it off; or you will turn it off for them.
> Whining here does nowt.
> Decking the offender is far far more satisfying.


Going back to the original post, I did tell him to turn it off and the bloke at Annecy but Im not sure I would condone decking someone for using a generator. Wearing white socks and sandals or displaying a CC sticker maybe.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We would not run it if close to anyone

Off season wilding and aires are often empty

But I have a large bad tempered hound who would not condone anyone decking me or mine

In fact he strongly opposes even raised voices in his vicinity

Best stay polite and reasonable

Aldra


----------

